# Do fish have strokes/seizures?



## rlmallory1991 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a Nimbochromis venustus, he's about 8 inches. He's been acting weird the last couple of days and all of a sudden today the weirdest thing happened. I was sitting watching tv and heard splashing noises, I look and he's vibrating/shaking and bouncing off the glass, then he just floats to the bottom and shakes almost like he's having a seizure. Horrible moment with my favorite fish. Right now he's at the bottom and his fins are still vibrating, i'm hoping he'll come back but its not looking good. There's been no new fish added lately and all other fish are fine. I just don't know what happened, could anyone explain this?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Short vibrating could just be a show of dominance or trying to mate, but maybe it's stray voltage? Weird.


----------



## rlmallory1991 (Jan 24, 2012)

No not mating or dominance. It looked as if all his muscles tensed up and his mouth was wide open. Unfortunately he has passed since the post. IDK what happened but it was really weird.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, that sucks. Are any of the other fish doing it?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

+1 on the stray voltage. I always worry with submersible heaters, power heads, etc...
Sorry for the loss. How old was the fish?


----------



## rlmallory1991 (Jan 24, 2012)

No other fish are doing it, like I said he was acting weird. He didn't eat for a few days and just hung out didn't do much. I had him for a little over a year, and got him when he was about 2 - 2.5 inches. The tank just seems empty now without him in there cause he was so big. But i will keep an eye out and on my heater. 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you're worried about stray voltage, I believe Drs. F and S sell a grounding probe.


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have read somewhere in the past the same thing happened to a fish of some other peoples mainly on fish that where older and none of there other fish every came down with anything etc. Also had a buddy's that's fish did the same flung up to the top of the water then was twitching etc and then died shortly after to this day the rest of his fish are fine. However being so young of a fish that kinds makes me wonder as a fish of that age shouldn't really drop.dead like that. However just like people imo fish, can die for reasons that you can't explain without a autopsy however we don't normally do that for fish. I guess to get to the end of this long post I would check everything you can think of may it be testing the water, checking your equipment etc. Just to make sure everything is ok to rule those things out if you come up with nothing just keep a close eye on them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is not a usual behavior...try to find something wrong with the tank or other symptoms.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

rlmallory1991 said:


> I have a Nimbochromis venustus, he's about 8 inches. He's been acting weird the last couple of days and all of a sudden today the weirdest thing happened. I was sitting watching tv and heard splashing noises, I look and he's vibrating/shaking and bouncing off the glass, then he just floats to the bottom and shakes almost like he's having a seizure. Horrible moment with my favorite fish. Right now he's at the bottom and his fins are still vibrating, i'm hoping he'll come back but its not looking good. There's been no new fish added lately and all other fish are fine. I just don't know what happened, could anyone explain this?


I've had this a couple of times. I don't know what causes it, but both times my fish didn't survive. Looked exactly like a seizure or stroke, and was the only fish affected. Both times with males. N


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> rlmallory1991 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Nimbochromis venustus, he's about 8 inches. He's been acting weird the last couple of days and all of a sudden today the weirdest thing happened. I was sitting watching tv and heard splashing noises, I look and he's vibrating/shaking and bouncing off the glass, then he just floats to the bottom and shakes almost like he's having a seizure. Horrible moment with my favorite fish. Right now he's at the bottom and his fins are still vibrating, i'm hoping he'll come back but its not looking good. There's been no new fish added lately and all other fish are fine. I just don't know what happened, could anyone explain this?
> ...


+1
I lost a Copadichromis azureus male. It was a nice specimen and out of nowhere, he acted the same as described. Unfortunately, he did not survive either.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a 7-8" male Green Terror that had a couple of seizures. I noticed him the first time have one. He lost all control and floated to the bottom then shot up back to the top of the water. I noticed him have another one a few weeks later. A couple of months later he must have had a major stroke or seizure and I found him dead floating on top of the water.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Any animal that has a complex nervous system has the capacity to have seizures on one level or another. I would look for over-extending the light cycle, tank is too warm for this species and feeding - are they eating.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry but this makes me sad...people have stokes and seizures...some animals have them...I've never even thought that fish might have them...I would not like to witness it and feel for all of you... rlmallory1991, Fogelhund, and gverde I am sorry for your losses.

I know...crazy fish lady here


----------

